

Airbnb Files Petition to Block NY Subpoena, Cites Burden to Compile Data - danso
http://skift.com/2013/10/09/airbnb-files-petition-to-block-ny-subpoena-cites-substantial-burden-to-compile-the-data/

======
7Figures2Commas
I won't comment on the merits of the subpoena itself, but I find it somewhat
amusing that a company so focused on data[1] is arguing that it can't deal
with "hundreds of thousands of separate records spanning millions of [Excel
spreadsheet] cells."

According to this[2], Airbnb's "world-class" team has built some pretty
impressive systems to deal with significantly greater amounts of data ("20
terabytes of new data created daily").

[1] [http://gigaom.com/2013/07/29/airbnb-is-engineering-itself-
in...](http://gigaom.com/2013/07/29/airbnb-is-engineering-itself-into-a-data-
driven-company/)

[2]
[http://www.bigdatarepublic.com/author.asp?section_id=2635&do...](http://www.bigdatarepublic.com/author.asp?section_id=2635&doc_id=266519)

